# Sad News updated Aug 25 - Halstaff has passed



## RoxyBlue

Saw this note posted by Brian Koci on Facebook this morning and wanted to pass it along since so many of us here know his dad Steve Koci (aka Halstaff), the go-to guy and master of animated props. He has been diagnosed with an aggressive Stage 4 brain tumor, and his doctors have told his family he is eligible for hospice.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for Halstaff and family


----------



## stick

Sending prayers to Halstaff and his family.


----------



## 69-cat

I am at a total loss for words....Thoughts and prayer, Dave and Melody from Maryland


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh no! Sending an abundance of prayers!


----------



## corey872

Thanks for posting. We never met, but I've enjoyed reading many of his posts on here. Thoughts and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## DandyBrit

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I have always enjoyed the posts and commentary by Halstaff. Best wishes to you mate, from over the pond. Stay strong.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Sad news indeed - I've thoroughly enjoyed Halstaff's posts and projects over the years on Haunt Forum. I'm not on Facebook, but sending positive thoughts and prayers into the universe for his recovery.


----------



## Death's Door

Sending prayers to Halstaff for a recovery and positive thoughts for his family.


----------



## halstaff

Thank you all. Still hoping for a recover.


----------



## 69-cat

halstaff said:


> Thank you all. Still hoping for a recover.


Put on the gloves and keep fighting Steve...been thinking about you.
Dave


----------



## xredge

Sorry to hear, sending prayers


----------



## Daphne

So sorry to hear this, sending good vibes, virtual hugs, warm thoughts and prayers. We have spoken on the forum before and Halstaff is a super guy and is incredibly giving of both his time and expertise. We are all richer for knowing you. Keep fighting.


----------



## Daphne

You requested pics and video so posting a pic for you. I hope this comes through, I’ve never posted it before and 2020 was her big debut. If it wasn’t for guys like Halstaff, I would have never attempted something like this. Don’t think I can embed a video to show it in action.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery halstaff.


----------



## Hairazor

Someone sent me this pic and now I aspire to something similar. Planter, check -- Skellie, check -- Seeds, on the way


----------



## Daphne

Very creative! Hairazor, you have to work a motor in and make Halstaff proud! Maybe have the head tilt up and the eyes light up?


----------



## Spooky1

Lots of healing thoughts for a recovery, hang in there Steve. I see lots of Halloweens in your future!


----------



## kprimm

Prayers to you my Haunting friend. This just hurts my soul!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another update from Facebook - Steve (aka Halstaff) underwent surgery a few days ago and most of the tumor was successfully removed. He is undergoing physical and speech therapy and (I believe) is now home.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers


----------



## stick

That is good news for the surgery and praying for better news to come.
Stay strong Steve.


----------



## halstaff

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## Jack Is Back

Steve has been my inspiration for decades. My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Daphne

That sounds really positive!


----------



## Hairazor

It has begun,dunh dunh dunh









The plants are supposed to be Red Morning Glories, we shall see


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here’s an update on Steve’s progress - good news.


----------



## Hairazor

I have faith Halstaff can do this


----------



## stick

You can beat this Halstaff, we are all praying for you.


----------



## bobzilla

Very good news!
I know you'll beat this, buddy!
I'll see you very soon


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hoping your surgery recovery is going well and that your health is good. Best wishes and get well soon.


----------



## Batbuddy

Dang, I haven't been on the forum for a few months and now this? Steve was the one who brought me here with his prop controllers. I sure hope he recovers. Prayers and good wishes to you and your family Steve!


----------



## mikkojay

Steve! Sending good vibes from Kansas. Fight the good fight man! You are one of the most loved creative forces in the haunt world and we are all pulling for you. Looking forward to your next post, as always.


----------



## Hairazor

Finally---Seems I can plant Morning Glories outside and they go wild. Inside not so much. They sprout within a few days get to be about 4" tall and drop dead. After 3 tries with the same results I went with Black Cherry Petunias. I painted his eyes with a clear glow in the dark paint.


----------



## Daphne

Looking great Hairazor! Obviously we will require a nighttime pic too!


----------



## Headless

Haven't been on the forum for a long while so this was quite a shock to read. Is there an update on how Steve is doing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven’t seen any updates on Facebook recently about Steve’s status. He did have a birthday (yesterday, I believe) and people were leaving him messages on Facebook.


----------



## Allen_Haunts

We are praying for him here in Louisiana! He has been a inspiration to me to build better and bigger. My Halloween haunts have greatly benefited from his tutelage. GET WELL SOON!


----------



## madmomma

I so hope Steve is doing well. His tutorials helped me make Halloween exciting. My prayers are with him and his family. God speed 🙏


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m sad to report that Steve has lost his battle with cancer. This post was on Facebook today. Cancer sucks.


----------



## stick

Sad to hear and he will be missed.


----------



## Daphne

This is so sad, I was so hopeful he could beat this. He inspired so many. I have also watched his videos, Halstaff was a fantastic teacher. He will be greatly missed. May the warm, happy memories of him comfort his family and friends in the days to come.


----------



## Allen_Haunts

My condolences to the whole family, his videos were inspiring and I reference his book regularly. He will be missed.


----------



## Hairazor

So sad to hear of this loss. I wish his family peace and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m sad to hear Steve has passed. He was one of the first people I met at CalHauntS. He has helped me with advice on a few props.


----------



## DandyBrit

I'm so sad to hear this. My condolences to his family. There are no real words to say how horrible cancers and tumours are. Sometimes they just can't be beaten no matter how hard the person tries to hang on.


----------



## Waldo DeRat

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this note posted by Brian Koci on Facebook this morning and wanted to pass it along since so many of us here know his dad Steve Koci (aka Halstaff), the go-to guy and master of animated props. He has been diagnosed with an aggressive Stage 4 brain tumor, and his doctors have told his family he is eligible for hospice.
> 
> View attachment 21476


As years go by, his absence will be more and more apparent. A uniquely qualified good guy!
God bless and keep him close to his heart.


----------



## Headless

I was just chatting with Copchick and mentioned P5 & Halstaff and then discovered Steve had passed as well. So sad. RIP Steve - you've left a Halloween legacy that we all appreciate.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am so sorry to hear this! Such a nice and kind man! Steve's talent was a thing of legend but the truth also is he was a really nice person, fun. He will be so missed!!!!!


----------



## madmomma

Steve gave me the encouragement to step out of the box and create some great Halloween pieces. I enjoyed watching his videos and learned much from his techniques. My sincere condolences to his family and friends. Halstaff was legendary and will be sorely missed. RIP Steve. God Bless.


----------



## 69-cat

I was not aware of his passing until last night just a busy schedule. We (wife and I ) had the great privilege of meeting Steve a few time at Transworld and kept in touch with him via text and calls. The first time we met, Steve, my wife and I sat for almost 2 hours at the Pi pizza place just outside the convention center just talking about Micro-controllers and shared many ideas on projects on the napkins and photos. I was saddened when I heard of his illness and had looked forward to spending time with him at the show in May 2021 and now heart broken to hear of his passing. I know he had a love for the hobby and the people that he knew but highly spoke about his family with his son that did camera work for his videos and video taping his display for Halloween... R.I.P. Steve... My Haunt this year is in memory of you Steve!
Dave


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh my gosh, I had no idea!!! My condolences are late but please accept them anyway!


----------



## hedg12

My condolences to his family.
Halstaff's creativity was an inspiration - he will be sorely missed. 

I don't stop in here too often any more, but this sure isn't the kind of news I want to hear when I do.


----------



## Leglamp

RoxyBlue said:


> I’m sad to report that Steve has lost his battle with cancer. This post was on Facebook today. Cancer sucks.
> View attachment 21654


Was there ever an obit published? I looked online and couldn't find one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leglamp said:


> Was there ever an obit published? I looked online and couldn't find one.


I haven’t been able to find one, either on line or on his Facebook page.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wow, another shock! What a good dude. I was able to check his haunt out a couple of times before moving away. He was awesome! RIP bud


----------



## canuck

My Condolences to the Koci family. I am so saddened by the news. Over the years, I have appreciated his generosity in sharing all things Halloween and helping to make Halloween haunting joyful for so many. Take care.


----------

